# Steering brakes



## Trailhead4x4 (Nov 22, 2010)

I just bought an 816 tractor because I was really after the steering brakes that were on it. Does anybody here have any info about them as far as getting them adjusted properly and maybe where to get new linings for them?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

There were a couple of different steering brake setups. Adjustment is all common sense. New shoes (if you have that style) are cheapest on ebay. If the band type, call Richard's (gravelyparts.com) for linings.


----------

